# radio aerial



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We have a Carthago Opus. Unfortunately the aerial on the roof has been broken off by the previous owner.
What is left is just the black box on the roof but we have no extending aerial.

We are hoping to replace like for like. 
We have contacted Carthago but unfortunately although they tried,they couldn't help.
Also,we must say a big "Thank you" to Chris at Premiere Motorhomes for also trying to help us.

Below is a photo of what we have left on the roof. Could anyone shed any light as to what make/model this aerial is??


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

This sort of thing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/140904848837

Autoleads are the likely supplier of your original:

http://www.autoleads.co.uk/products

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> This sort of thing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/140904848837
> 
> ...


The eBay link doesn't appear to be correct - page not found.

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't say what it is the aerial for. If it is only for the radio, why not replace it with a "sharks tooth" amplified aerial - there's lots of them on eBay. They need a 12v feed to them to power the amplifier. I fitted one to our Vauxhall Zafira to replace the standard aerial torn off by local yobbos. It is far better than the original aerial for reception!

It was this one.

Colin

PS - that one normally depends on the car body for the "earth" connection - you will need a separate wire for that on a GRP body - might be there already.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

camallison said:


> The eBay link doesn't appear to be correct - page not found.
> 
> Colin


Apologies!

I don't like posting a huge long link, but cut out one bit too many:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140904848837

Peter


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Just remember that a lot of the antennas designed for cars and vans are only intended to fit a wing or roof of couple with a thickness of only a few mm of sheet metal, and they may not be suitbale for use on the thicker motorhome roofs.

If you look at whats left of the foot on the roof in relation to the solar panel, its larger than the majority of standard car bee sting aerials.

I'd used Google images on eBay with some more advanced search techniques to focus the results, but with no success so I'd suggested that it would be a an idea to contact the manufacturer of the head unit in case it was one of their products and fitted at the same time by the original installer, and also to establish whether the aerial was DAB or FM. A local In Car Entertainment (ICE) supplier would also be a good place to start due to their access to a wide range of suppliers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

A big "Thank you" to everyone offering advice on this, it's really appreciated.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah yes, I'd forgotten about the roof thickness! As you say, getting up there and seeing if there is a manufacturers name would be the best solution. Otherwise, again as you say, a local ICE supplier may help.

It does look suspiciously like an early Maxview product.

Colin


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, if you don't find a like for like replacement, and you have an external Status or similar aerial, why not run a lead internally from the "radio" outlet on the booster to the radio. We tried all sorts of alternatives and found this worked really well for us. Reception is now at least as good as our car, and the RDS function works. It never did with the stupid in-mirror aerial from the manufacturer.

Good luck,

Gary.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Success!! We've found out that the radio aerial is the Mercedes Sprinter one



















Thank you for all your help


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you've found it, that's great news.

Regards
Chris


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

angie said:


> Success!! We've found out that the radio aerial is the Mercedes Sprinter one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..... and looks to have the same length shaft as any sharks fin aerial. The power of t'Internet shows itself again. Well done!

Colin


----------

